# PsychoMania - The Theater of Terror



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Located In Clarksville In across the river from Louisville Ky which might be a little more reconizable of a location.

http://www.theaterofterror.com

Hope to see some of you all there.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I really like your website. Good luck to you this season!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Its not mine. Im just working there and trying to promote it a little. Thanks for the well wishes though.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

This is opening weekend for anybody in the Louisville Southern Indiana area. I hope some of you guys can make it out.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I saw this was opening ..........but I'm afraid of haunted houses and haunted theaters. They scare me...........


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Rob you think i could get a view with the lights on? Id love a walkthrough without the scare.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Come on Merlin. Nothing to be scarred of..........or is there?



Hey Turtle I dont know. I will ask tonight. You probably could have a couple weeks ago. I dont know about now though because I dont see the lights on at all anymore.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I just got home from our first night. I cant really talk but it was fun. There was a lady who said she wet herself. Hopefully it keeps going like that.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

See....it IS scary! I just like to look and not be scared!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Well maybe it is a little scary.I know there was a couple more pants wetters tonight. Wish some of you guys and girls in the area would come out. I dont want to be the only one talking about this place.


----------

